# Lake Moogerah 07-01-07



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi guys,

thinking of heading out to lake moogerah on sunday morning, hopefully to snare a yella or two among the bass, is anyone interested in meeting up?

Ive been speaking to a few guys, apparently its fishing pretty well in the low water levels,


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very hot and cold aparently Ben, has been some very nice cod caught at Moogerah too. I think I'll have to give this one a miss, but if I can make it I'll let ya know.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

no worries Karl,


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Where abouts is it Ben, and how long does it take to get there?

Do I need a permit for it?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Wayne,

Moogerah is about 1.5 hours from the gold coast, 
i go out through beaudesert, boonah and aratula,

coming from brisbane i think you go through yamanto or ipswich its probably between 1-1.5 hours from Brisbanes south.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

also the "sip" is the permit needed, 
stocked impoundment permit covers it, this is the one used to fish somerset, wivenhoe and most of the others.

its around $40 per year if you dont have one


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

trip cancelled due to weather and now looking forward to cooby next sunday


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

SIP is $35 a year  and can be obtained online with CC and printed out straight away. 
https://www.smartservice.qld.gov.au/AQ/ ... m?formID=3


----------

